# Press marks and overall quality



## ukshirtguy (Nov 23, 2006)

Hi all,

I havent really had time to use my dye sub setup since getting it all sorted.

Ive just pressed up about 10 mini teddy tees to send out as samples and im struggling with overall quality and more importantly "press marks" !

Ive got the pressure down as low as I dare but im suffering some sort of weird staining on the shirts from areas where there is no print, could this be not enough pressure which is allowing the gas to escape and impregneate the wrong area of the garment ?

And lastly, press marks are a nitemare ! Even with the pressure set too low for proper sublimation I still get press marks from the edge of the paper.

Anyone found a way around this, ive heard of teflon pillows but it sounds like it slows the whole process down.

Thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think teflon pads or pillows might be the only option. Although I'll be watching this topic too to see if there are any solutions posted. 

I sometimes have this issue as well with regular heat transfers (not dye sub).


----------



## ukshirtguy (Nov 23, 2006)

Does anyone have a link to a supplier of teflon pads / pillows ?
I cant find anything at all and know nothing about them.

Thanks

Edit : ive just found a supplier in the states which shows pictures and i cannot see they will help me because the pillow will just get squashed flatter and the dye sub paper will still show its edges on the surface of the shirt. 

Im going to try having the paper larger than the shirt itself, so that the edges are not in contact. This will work on small tees but turn out expensive on large tees.


----------



## rickcaspari (Oct 25, 2006)

Try trdistributors.net ,They carry all sizes of teflon pillows.Rick


----------



## ukshirtguy (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks.

Unfortunately im in the u.k. and ive had it with importing. Too expensive and too many bad experiences.

I need a uk dealer / distributor.


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

With regards to stains - I had some cases where blanks appeared clean, but showed yellowish stains/marks after pressing. I guess it could happen that some sort of residue got on a shirt during production or handling.
Another reason - your transfer may have touched the shirt in a wrong place briefly while you were positioning it. Even smallest amount of ink, though it's invisible until pressed, might cause stain/shadow. 

Some transfer papers work better than others - which one do you use?
When I just started sublimating t-shirts the paper I was using was quite thick, a little glossy and slow drying. Press marks and ghosting/stains were very discouraging and frustrating. I've switched to Accuplot since then and find that a lot of the issues were gone - it looks like it absorbs the inks and dries quicker which makes it easier to handle and position; plus, thinner paper leaves less impression on the fabric.

I don't know your volumes, but sometimes cutting out a design is an option to get rid of transfer sheet outline.

Check out this link for sublimation supplies, they have silicon foam that might help: The Transfer Press - basics for sublimation printing

Good luck!


----------



## ukshirtguy (Nov 23, 2006)

"Even smallest amount of ink, though it's invisible until pressed, might cause stain/shadow. "

Wow, I didnt know it was that sensitive ! Bit difficult to avoid when positioning for best effect.

Im using artanium inks and trupix paper, which I get from transfer press and didnt know they did the silicone foam stuff.

Overall im not really that impressed with the whole "sublimation" thing, its far too hit and miss for my liking which is why im looking at dtg but if that too has the same kind of problems I will not bother.

Ive just been doing some shirts with normal transfer paper, horrible stuff that produces a really cheap / plasticky shirt.

Thanks


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

We've been doing sublimation printing for about 2 years and to tell the truth – the learning curve was a challenge, but we've stuck to it and got it right. 
It's not hit and miss any more  (unless we have to print on a substrate that is new to us - then it's back to experimenting).

With regards to positioning - just wait till the transfer is absolutely dry and measure where exactly will it go to avoid unnecessary shifting.

The Transfer Press lists this foam under "sublimation imprintables" then go to "sublimation basics" - it's available to order.


----------



## LeT (Feb 23, 2007)

I just got done printing an order for 100 Hanes Soft Link shirts and used a teflon pillow and the pillow virtually eliminated the press line. I still had the transfer line but it wasn't too bad because the transfer was almost a full 8.5 x 11. I'm sure thinner transfer paper would help eliminate that line also.

I put the items down in this order:

Scrap paper on bottom platen
Teflon Pillow
Shirt (I just layed the shirt on the pillow. I didn't put inside)
Transfer
Scrap paper
Press with medium pressure 45 seconds at 400
My press is 15 x 15 and I used a 10 x 10 teflon pillow. I was very happy that the press line wasn't visable and wish I had used that darn pillow on a previous order. I purchased the pillow from Conde.com but I don't know if that helps you in the UK.

The lines do sort of come out after the shirt is washed and I was told by reps from Sawgrass that if you're pressing the Vapor tee's, that all you have to do is pull / stretch them lightly after taking them out of the press to help get rid of the line on that brand. I don't use the Vapor so not sure on that one.

As far as quality, etc. I have to say that pressing shirts is far better than mugs. I (knock on wood) have not experienced any wasted tee's due to quality issues. I'm also impressed that the quality is consistent from tee 1 through X. I haven't seen any brown markings, etc. on shirts but have noticed those nasty little blue specs even though I lint roll the heck out of the shirt before pressing. Oh well, nature of the beast I guess! 

Hope this helps...good luck!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

one way to not have any press lines is to have your paper larger than your press area. so if you are using a pillow then your paper should be bigger than the pillow. you can also use foam. the idea is to not have a hard edge where the paper presses into the garment or the garment has a hard fall off the platen or other support under/above it. 

Another thing to watch for with dye-sub is blow-through. The ink can come up through the paper (or through the garment) and leave residue on the platen or teflon which will transfer to your next garment. To stop this from happening we use newsprint on top of the transfer and then teflon on top of that as well as inside the shirt. The newsprint takes the excess ink and the teflon evenly heats the transfer. 

all of this combined allows greater pressure which will yeild a more vibrant image. We have been able to press vapor apparel shirts with no press lines this way.


----------



## Dave_S (Jul 13, 2006)

ukshirtguy,

You can get the teflon pads / pillows @ www.targettransfers.com

they sent me a catalog several months ago with them in.........

Dave


----------

